
Rita Levi-Montalcini - first Nobel prize winner to reach 100 years - newsit
http://www.nature.com/news/2009/090401/full/458564a.html
======
Femur
What a fascinating woman. I especially enjoyed the fact that she is a
scientist who got involved in politics.

This is what a role model looks like.

